# Christmas photos/ other holiday photos



## MJ Passion (Dec 8, 2022)

I would love to see any photos of decorated plants or just your area.      I am thinking some of the plants would make neat holiday photos.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 8, 2022)

We had a member that had one decorated like a Xmas tree.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

@CrashMagnet show us your beautiful Christmas   tree


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Closest thing to a Christmas Tree I have.


----------



## Loolagigi2 (Dec 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Closest thing to a Christmas Tree I have.
> 
> View attachment 314836


I want to eat it!  What genetics?


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Loolagigi2 said:


> I want to eat it!  What genetics?


Thinking you would like it better if you smoked it.


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Or this one.


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)




----------



## boo (Dec 8, 2022)

I got this kool greeting card in the mail from a member here...looks just right for the season...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

You got one too


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 8, 2022)

So everyone knows I did not get the card it was for a lil lafter thats all


----------



## CrashMagnet (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> @CrashMagnet show us your beautiful Christmas   tree


Same images from my grow journal. We plan to bring them in next weekend : )


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

Loolagigi2 said:


> I want to eat it!  What genetics?


Sorry I don't know.  I took the pic 3/2020.....maybe one of these years in the distant future I will start a grow log.   Pute's Play Pen......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Closest thing to a Christmas Tree I have.
> 
> View attachment 314836


That’s beautiful like fall…


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

pute said:


> Sorry I don't know.  I took the pic 3/2020.....maybe one of these years in the distant future I will start a grow log.   Pute's Play Pen......




Lemon Betty?


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> Lemon Betty?


That is what I was thinking...... Growing one right now...will compare.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

pute said:


> That is what I was thinking...... Growing one right now...will compare.




one of my All Star Favorites


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

pute said:


> That is what I was thinking...... Growing one right now...will compare.


What’s your winter temps down in that basement Pute? Both of my tents are like summertime all year round.

im thinking pretty cool to get those nice colors…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

And those nice colors are pretty cool too…


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

a picture from my first grow GDP Merry Christmas everyone


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> View attachment 314855
> 
> a picture from my first grow GDP Merry Christmas everyone


Merry Christmas to you too . Hope Santa spoils you !


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

He does every day  I’m a lucky girl


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He does every day  I’m a lucky girl


He is a lucky guy too Subie ! very lucky


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 8, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> He does every day  I’m a lucky girl


----------



## stain (Dec 8, 2022)

No plants but......


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 8, 2022)

stain said:


> No plants but......
> 
> View attachment 314856


Love that one…


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

stain said:


> No plants but......
> 
> View attachment 314856


Keep going.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 8, 2022)

count me in as one lucky man


----------



## oldfogey8 (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> count me in as one lucky man


----------



## pute (Dec 8, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> count me in as one lucky man



One of my favorite songs of the generation.


----------



## cloudy-milkey (Dec 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Closest thing to a Christmas Tree I have.
> 
> View attachment 314836


Will you decorate her?


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

cloudy-milkey said:


> Will you decorate her?


No I smoked her.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

She’s just a memory…

y’all gonna hate this one tho but I dig it…


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

any drift in this Thread yet?


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

Now that’s a nice Christmas view big…


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> Now that’s a nice Christmas view big…





sunset the other night from our backporch

we love the view out here on the prairies of eastern colorado


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

I thought Eastern Colorado was flat.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sunset the other night from our backporch
> 
> we love the view out here on the prairies of eastern colorado
> 
> ...


Nice rock big


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> sunset the other night from our backporch
> 
> we love the view out here on the prairies of eastern colorado
> 
> ...


PUT THE GIRL DOWN KONG ...


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

joeb631a said:


> PUT THE GIRL DOWN KONG ...


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

No, no, don’t. Stop, don’t stop


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> No, no, don’t. Stop, don’t stop


Look even a new avatar for you


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

Nice pictures Hopper.


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks brother. My Wife lives Christmas. It's her favorite time of the year.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2022)

Time for me to get into the holiday spirit.


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314909
> View attachment 314910
> View attachment 314911
> View attachment 314912


Wow you’re all christmas‘d up at your place nice


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks Subbie. The whole house looks like that. Believe me,,I'm the ass.hole that has to get all that shit out every year.


----------



## Hippie420 (Dec 9, 2022)

I can tell you have a cat free house. Your wife would be making kitty tamales after one day with my crew.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I thought Eastern Colorado was flat.





that particular shot is actually in souteastern colorado , the Picketwire Canyon where the Purgatory river runs and where Cortex explored on his way to Kansas


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)

Hippie,,,,Cats especially but even Dogs that shed would never make it in this house. My Dog is one of a few breeds that doesn't shed because he has hair not fur.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

there are a few hills out here


----------



## SubmarineGirl (Dec 9, 2022)

I made this tree out of branches from my yard last year. My momma hated it and actually tried to buy me one more suitable thinking I couldn’t afford it when I had told her cutting down a real tree just for decorating it was a waste. She stayed mad at me about it all season…. I loved the tree and drug it in the kids room for a nightlight all year. I’m gonna break it back out this year and decorate it again so get ready momma… she actually said it was not Christian like… I told her there was a nativity under it but that didn’t matter… she was just having a grouchy day I think and held on to it forever…


----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

SubmarineGirl said:


> I made this tree out of branches from my yard last year. My momma hated it and actually tried to buy me one more suitable thinking I couldn’t afford it when I had told her cutting down a real tree just for decorating it was a waste. She stayed mad at me about it all season…. I loved the tree and drug it in the kids room for a nightlight all year. I’m gonna break it back out this year and decorate it again so get ready momma… she actually said it was not Christian like… I told her there was a nativity under it but that didn’t matter… she was just having a grouchy day I think and held on to it forever…View attachment 314922



Reminds me of my sister from Cali, she hangs a branch on the wall by 2 strings and decorates it.


----------



## MJ Passion (Dec 9, 2022)

This has turned into a really good thread.  Even with drifts.
I love all the imagination put in on some of them.      I went out and saw a few more Christmas decorations.

This ornament of lights is next to a very active RR track that goes through the middle of this small center of town.  It use to be just a train station, and these days it's one of the fast growing areas in the state (subdivisions).






And this is my large Christmas tree.   The two dolls are waiting to meet the 3rd one that is in the box.


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

Here is our tree.  Got this the same year we finished building the house in 1995.  Paid $125 for it.  Has lasted made it through 27 Christmas seasons.  Thinking I got my $$$ worth.  NOBODY touches it but me.  






Oops.....that's not it......this is


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

pute said:


> Here is our tree.  Got this the same year we finished building the house in 1995.  Paid $125 for it.  Has lasted made it through 27 Christmas seasons.  Thinking I got my $$$ worth.  NOBODY touches it but me.
> 
> View attachment 314944
> 
> ...






dont you need to vacuum the carpet today?


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

bigsur51 said:


> dont you need to vacuum the carpet today?


I don't do carpets.


----------



## bigsur51 (Dec 9, 2022)

pute said:


> I don't do carpets.




that is not what you said

i swear i have read a post of yours that said you had to vacuum or shampoo the carpets ?

maybe that was dman


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

Oops you caught me.  I guess I do carpets......I even do windows.


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

I resent you calling me dman.  I always thought you looked a lot lihe OP though.


----------



## pute (Dec 9, 2022)

Moving on. Christmas.....


----------



## WeedHopper (Dec 9, 2022)




----------



## RosterMan (Dec 9, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314951


Alien overspray?


----------



## joeb631a (Dec 10, 2022)

WeedHopper said:


> View attachment 314909
> View attachment 314910
> View attachment 314911
> View attachment 314912


Wow I have not seen weed plants that tall on the bottom picture....


----------

